# Any tips for better skies?



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not happy with how the skies are turning out on my watercolor paintings that have skies. I can do a sky with no clouds reasonably well, but when I stick some darker clouds in I can't seem to get the colors to flow how I want, then when it starts to dry I end up with edges that I don't like.

I'm tempted to go back over it again, but don't want to make things worse. Part of my problem might be that I live in a dry climate, but I don't know for sure.

Normally I'll wet the paper with clear water where I want the sky and go over it several times until it's all uniformly damp, then put the color in.

Any and all suggestions for things to try would be appreciated.


----------

